# Financial accountant from EGYPT applying for immigration by myself, may you guide me?



## MGadAllah (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,
I am taking my chances for immigration to canada or australia or new zealand.
I've posted a thread into Australia forum and here is my thread for Canada
I am 40 years old, financial accountant budget manager with 10 years experience in accounting and 3.5 years in call center.
I am married and have 3 kids and will immigrate with family.
I've a bachelor of science from faculty of commerce, ain shams university with good cumulative grade.
Major accounting and auditing, and minor business administration.
Currently still have 1 year left to finish my MBA major accounting, and minor financial management.
My wife has a bachelor of science from faculty of commerce as well, but she is not good enough in English.
I will apply by myself to save the money paid to agents.
So please may you tell me what are my best options for canada?
Also does there is a professional certificate or designation or charter I can set for its exam to get a better option before I submit my application for me and my family?
Also if anyone may help me to make up my mind ... Accountants required more in which country? in other words, which country has more options and jobs for accountants?

Thanks,
Mohamed GadAllah


----------



## MGadAllah (Oct 4, 2014)

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You would have to become licensed as an accountant in Canada but I highly doubt you would be able to do that before immigrating here.


----------



## MGadAllah (Oct 4, 2014)

I've read that all certificates are being united into a one titled CPA Canada, is this true?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

MGadAllah said:


> I've read that all certificates are being united into a one titled CPA Canada, is this true?



I have no idea. But what do you mean by 'all certificates'?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Only CPA's now:
Canadian accountants merge under CPA designation - The Globe and Mail

And for internationally trained accountants in Ontario:
Internationally Trained Accountants


----------



## MGadAllah (Oct 4, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Only CPA's now:
> Canadian accountants merge under CPA designation - The Globe and Mail
> 
> And for internationally trained accountants in Ontario:
> Internationally Trained Accountants


This is for Ontario only or n the whole Canada?
Can I start studying while I am outside Canada? or not?
I am confused.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I am not an Accountant, so I didn't do any research on it, I just used google to find those links. Maybe you can try to use Google or any other search engine to find similar info on the other provinces?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

MGadAllah said:


> This is for Ontario only or n the whole Canada?



The first linked article answers this quite clearly.


----------



## MGadAllah (Oct 4, 2014)

colchar said:


> The first linked article answers this quite clearly.


Thanks for your interest and replying.
I did read the article but did not found an answer for my question.

Actually all I am trying to do is have a plan to get a professional certificate or designation before entering Canada or submitting my immigration application in order to be a good competitor.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

MGadAllah said:


> Thanks for your interest and replying.
> I did read the article but did not found an answer for my question.
> 
> Actually all I am trying to do is have a plan to get a professional certificate or designation before entering Canada or submitting my immigration application in order to be a good competitor.




Did you try Googling 'certification as accountant in Canada'?


----------

